
Nintendo 2DS - footpath
http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/new/
======
JoshTriplett
The lack of a hinge between the two screens makes me wonder how this will
interact with games that use closing the screen as a required game mechanic.
For instance, "Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass" has a puzzle where you have
an emblem on one screen, and you close the lid to imprint the emblem on a map
on the other screen.

~~~
glhaynes
There's a sleep slider. I bet it fires the "clamshell closed" event.

~~~
Vaskivo
Thats not enough. I remember a DS game (trace memory, if I recall correctly)
where you had to almost close the lid, so that you would see a reflection of
one screen in the other, merging the images.

And figuring out you had to do that was just a part of the puzzle! Then you
had to interpret the composite image. Those guys had some interesting puzzles.

~~~
prehkugler
That game was the main reason I got a DS.

~~~
Vaskivo
Try the "spiritual sequel" Hotel Dusk. The pen and chalk dusk puzzle made me
want to throw the DS to the wall when I figured it out.

It uses the DS's physicality and it's minor features. They not only
implemented the real solution, they also implemented the most obvious one
(that doesn't work).

------
loupeabody
I sincerely thought this was an April Fool's joke. Though, that's just a knee
jerk reaction to the name and the appearance of the thing. I'm genuinely
curious as to which consumer demand this product is meant to fulfill.

~~~
pdenya
My 2 cents, I was considering a 3DS but was put off by the 3D not the price.
I'll be buying this.

~~~
Pxtl
afaik you can turn off the 3DS 3D effect. Then you'll have the system with the
proper clamshell hinge.

~~~
InclinedPlane
You can, there's a slider that controls the degree of 3D effect, which can go
to zero.

------
guyzero
This is entirely to lower the cost. There's one PCB. The two screens are
actually one display with the bezel providing the separation. It's quite
possible this model is more profitable at a lower price point than the
standard clamshell DS.

------
minimaxir
The main purpose of the device is for children (Nintendo's favorite
demographic) who might otherwise break the hinges of a 3DS. The unibody design
is much more sturdy.

Is it communicated poorly? Yes, although not as poorly as saying the 2DS plays
3DS games.

~~~
Jach
How many hinges have broken since the DS first came out? Or rather, the GBA
SP? Why don't they just make a sturdier hinge?

I don't think that's enough to explain the epic fail that is this design. It's
more than just the lack of a hinge. I can't think of a worse handheld design
in the history of gaming.

~~~
pseudonym
This model is explicitly being marketed to the age groups of 7 and under. As
for "how many hinges have been broken", and "why don't they make a sturdier
hinge":

1\. I don't have any hard evidence, but if you do a search for "broken DS" or
"broken 3DS" on eBay, an overwhelming majority of them are on there by reason
of "broken hinge"

2\. As to why not make a sturdier hinge, the other part of this particular
console is to bring the 3DS down into a cheaper price range in time for
Pokemon-- which is why they additionally stripped it of the 3D and replaced
the stereo speaker with a mono one.

I'm not personally a fan of the design, but in the short amount of time since
it's been announced, I've seen a pretty impressive number of "I'd buy that"s
from people on various forums, so I don't think this is as much of an "epic
fail" as you think it is. Don't confuse "bad design" with "not marketed
towards me".

~~~
dubfan
I used to work in customer service at Nintendo. I didn't keep any statistics
but I wouldn't be surprised if the most common reason for a DS repair was a
broken hinge.

------
Mindless2112
I own a 3DS and it's alright, but what I actually want is the top half of the
2DS. Just give me a smartphone (probably minus the phone) with good gaming
controls and a solid game library, Nintendo!

~~~
bradjohnson
So, you want a gameboy advance?

~~~
Mindless2112
An updated GBA more or less, yes.

~~~
jjsz
Put a gameboy micro price on it and I'm sold.

------
mydpy
No clamshell? Fuck that.

What were they thinking? Am I the only person perplexed by this?

~~~
orclev
Yes and no. Surprised maybe, but not perplexed. This is just a lower cost
version of the 3DS. All they did was remove all the most expensive parts to
manufacture.

By removing the hinge they simplify the design of the case, the PCB, the
screens (or as some have speculated in this one, screen), and removed a point
of failure. By switching to mono-audio they can get away with a single
speaker, and no doubt a cheaper audio chip as well. By removing the 3D they
eliminate some complicated and likely costly hardware from the screen, as well
as the control slider from the side of the case. It may even be able to get
away with a cheaper and less capable GPU now that it no longer needs to worry
about 3D. Since there's no hinge, they can mount the whole thing one one giant
PCB, and since the screens are smaller than the 3DS and 3DS XL they can use
either two smaller screens, or else one giant screen that's masked by the
case.

So they knock ~$30 off the price tag of the 3DS (which you know they're at
least breaking even on if not making a profit), and based on all the stuff
they eliminated on this thing, I'm sure they're making crazy profits off it.
Yeah, Nintendo is laughing all the way to the bank on this one.

------
Fuzzwah
If the screens on this were the same size as the 3DS XL I'd be way more
interested:

 _Its two screens are the same size as those of the original 3DS, smaller than
those on the Nintendo 3DS XL._

[http://kotaku.com/introducing-the-nintendo-2ds-no-thats-
not-...](http://kotaku.com/introducing-the-nintendo-2ds-no-thats-not-a-
typo-1214807721)

I think the form factor and the fact that the buttons are positioned beside
the top screen could make it a little less comfortable to hold since you can't
perch it on top of your palm.

------
veeti
I like this. I was going to buy the 3DS for just two or three specific games
and this is a much cheaper investment. I don't care about stupid 3D gimmicks
either.

------
pdenya
So happy about this although I wish it was a clamshell. I've really been
wanting to play a few of the 3DS games, specifically the new Pokemon and Mario
games they're releasing but the 3D screen is completely unappealing to me.

~~~
qu4z-2
So turn the 3D off on a 3DS? I don't think the lower price point is worth it,
especially if you like the clamshell design (I do).

------
kunai
When I saw the title, I was secretly wishing for a DS Lite-style DS with the
3DS components, but no...

Instead, they make it non-closeable with no hinge. Really, Nintendo?

~~~
agrona
The 3DS is within a few mm in dimensions of the DS Lite.

What would a "DS Lite-style" 3DS look like?

~~~
kunai
Squared-off corners, symmetric design, and a matte interior with glossy
exterior.

Would look pretty nice, I suppose.

------
fournm
Looks slightly less portable because of the lack of clamshell, but I bet the
battery life is improved enough to make up for it. I'm interested.

------
anonymoushn
3DS homebrew is apparently not a thing, but if DS homebrew has become
significantly less hellish in the last few years it could be worth the $130.

------
dccoolgai
Is not a 3DS without a 3D element just a DS? (Not that it's a bad thing, I'm a
huge fan of the DS-lite.)

~~~
agrona
I am assuming this is a serious comment.

The answer is no, the 3DS is significantly different on the inside (processor,
RAM, NAND) than a DS (or DSi).

The IPL is also significantly better (and is even OS-like). And there's a
store.

Nb: I work for Nintendo.

------
bdz
So Nintendo is the gaming world's Nokia?

And I'd definitely put the power button right where will my hand rest...

------
toblender
It's interesting they removed the fold. Make it less portable IMO.

------
muuck
Interesting, it does have the double cameras on the back.

------
lifeformed
Choosing a color brings me to a 404.

~~~
alcari
Javascript. It just displays a red or blue stylus.

